# International Driving Permit



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello All

I think this will be ok under 'Touring'.

I recently received from Direct Line Insurance the Green Card I'd asked them for to cover a holiday using my car. Attached to the Green Card was a check list of things to have and / or to do. One of those things "International Driving Permit (compulsory in Bulgaria, Hungary and Spain)"

Now I don't know about the first two but Spain was a surprise to me because I have not heard mention of it on here before or anywhere else for that matter, although I stand to be corrected.

Anyone got any comments as to whether a Permit is or isn't required.

bill


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not required for Spain!
I was an International Trucker driving hundreds of trips to and from Spain and I can tell you that it is not required.
As I have had many road side checks by the Guards Civil and the Red Caps as I carried hazardous chemicals, with all documents thoroughly checked, never have they asked for this.
With the Petro chemical loads that I carried, you had to be squeaky clean and they would have fined me if they could.
I did many years ago have the International permit when I went east to Turkey.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Grath

Thanks for that. I was pretty sure that was the case. It was just a bit strange Direct Line say one was needed on one of their 'official' documents.

bill


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

This excerpt is from a Spannish Highway code taken from this site, not sure what a 3 part pink document is. Mine is green.

British citizens NOT in possession of a licence that conforms to the EU three part printed pink document will require an international driving licence when driving in Spain.

Andy


----------

